# ROMANCE BOX SET - 3 complete novels - special 99 cents!



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set* - Three Romantic Suspense Thrillers

Over 1,000 pages in this box set of my three most popular romance novels.



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard is a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

Thanks for looking,
Pam
​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Ann. Much appreciated.



Hope all enjoy my books. It's a little less expensive getting these romance novels together.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope all enjoy my books. It's a little less expensive getting these romance novels together.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Three complete romantic suspense novels. About 1,000 pages.*



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* Romance Box Set*
The three novels have a total of 204 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



Deadly Fun - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Midnight Reflections - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun - Deadly Memories - Midnight Reflections*

All in one big book - each is a stand-alone novel.



Hope all enjoy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* Romance Box Set*
The three novels have a total of 204 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



Deadly Fun - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Midnight Reflections - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set* - 3 Romantic Suspense Thrillers
over 1000 pages.


---*Deadly Memories* - What she can't remember might kill her.
---*Deadly Fun* - Cruise with a beautiful sleuth, a dangerous mob family, and her boss.
---*Midnight Reflections* - A little murder, a hero, and a really nasty bad guy.​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set* - 3 Romantic Suspense Thrillers
over 1000 pages.



---*Deadly Memories* - What she can't remember might kill her.
---*Deadly Fun* - Cruise with a beautiful sleuth, a dangerous mob family, and her boss.
---*Midnight Reflections* - A little murder, a hero, and a really nasty bad guy.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* Romance Box Set*
The three novels have a total of 204 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



Deadly Fun - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Midnight Reflections - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*

The three novels have a total of 206 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* Romance Box Set*
The three novels have a total of 204 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



Deadly Fun - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Midnight Reflections - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* Romance Box Set*
The three novels have a total of 204 reviews. This book is a less expensive way to get them.



Deadly Fun - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

Deadly Memories - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Midnight Reflections - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?
_______________
Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*

The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews. *Over 1000 Pages*.



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Pamela.
This is a nice deal for new readers of your work.
A chance to get three great books and save some money doing so.
For fans like me, just a good chance to say how much we appreciate you.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Geoffthomas. I'm your fan as well. Your kindness at Kboards is appreciated by us all.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

3 complete romance stand-alone novels. Over 1,000 pages.



Hope all enjoy!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Three complete romantic suspense novels. About 1,000 pages.*



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*- 3 romantic suspense thrillers



*The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews.*

*Deadly Fun *- Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

(about 1000 pages)​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*- 3 romantic suspense thrillers



*The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews.*

*Deadly Fun *- Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

(about 1000 pages)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*- 3 romantic suspense thrillers



*The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews.*

*Deadly Fun *- Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

(about 1000 pages)​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*- 3 romantic suspense thrillers



*The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews.*

*Deadly Fun *- Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set*- 3 romantic suspense thrillers



*The three full length novels have a total of 206 reviews.*

*Deadly Fun *- Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

(about 1000 pages)​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard is a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

The three individual novels have a total of 244 reviews.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard is a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

The three individual novels have a total of 244 reviews.

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

* $.99 Today* for Complete Novels

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



The three individual novels have a total of 244 reviews.

The three novels have a total of 245 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Three complete romantic suspense novels. About 1,000 pages.*



*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard - a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*SPECIAL - 99 CENTS FOR THE FIRST TIME! * 3 stand alone novels. over 1000 pages​
*Deadly Fun* - Take a cruise with a beautiful sleuth to the Caribbean with her boss. Also aboard is a deadly Mafia family. Envision collision?

*Deadly Memories* - When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

*Midnight Reflections* - When Julia's brother goes missing she has to find out what happened. She finds help from a handsome mechanic. But he's hiding his identity and has secrets he won't reveal. Can she trust him?

The three individual novels have a total of 244 reviews.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Romance Box Set - 99 cents till 9/1

3 Complete Romantic Suspense Thrillers*



*Deadly Memories
Deadly Fun
Midnight Reflections*

The three novels have a total of 246 reviews

Thanks for checking it out!
Pam

            ​


----------

